# Dunhill Watch Lighter 1920s!



## pvitrano75 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a Dunhill antique watch lighter from the 1920s. It is sterling silver and enamel. It is in great condition. The enamel is scratch free. The clock crystal has a crack in it but it is the original piece. All the serial numbers are a match. I am wondering what this piece is worth as is and if it is worth getting repaired. I attached some pictures. Any opinions or information are appreciated.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

pvitrano75 said:


> I have a Dunhill antique watch lighter from the 1920s. It is sterling silver and enamel. It is in great condition. The enamel is scratch free. The clock crystal has a crack in it but it is the original piece. All the serial numbers are a match. I am wondering what this piece is worth as is and if it is worth getting repaired. I attached some pictures. Any opinions or information are appreciated.
> View attachment 36681
> View attachment 36682
> View attachment 36683
> ...


Absolutly.. I just watched pawn stars earlier.. They had one with the watch on it and it could be worth up to $2500.. It was identical to yours except it was all metallic.. They bought it for 1k.. They said with the clock missing its should be worth 1k...

Great find brother!


----------



## pvitrano75 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks , As Is I got an offer for about 2,000. Thats with the clock broken. I wonder if I can get even more because this guy will just resell it. I also wonder what it will cost and what I can get for it if I get it fixed. Its in great condition as you can see. It's funny because I also saw that episode from pawn stars and I jumped up and said I have same lighter! .


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Please tell me you bought this lighter at a garage sale or something for $20.. LOL


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Careful when getting it fixed. That can sometimes reduce the value.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Awesome!! Yeah I just watched (haha, get it, watched...never mind) pawn stars too  how funny that you should post this. That is a killer piece. :thumb:


----------



## pvitrano75 (Jan 9, 2012)

I actually didn't pay a cent for the lighter. I still want to know what it's worth. I got an offer for 2000 right off the bat. Is it worth more?


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I would take the offer and run...


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

^^what he said^^ 

The one on pawnstars was damaged too. Had a couple of dents on the back but the watch was in good order and still worked, same as the lighter itself. He thought he would be able to get around $1500 and paid the guy $1100. He said if was in pristine shape it would worth upwards of $2500. If you got offered 2K, either take it, or go and get it appraised somewhere. It might be worth more depending on the details. Who knows? might even be worth less.


----------



## pvitrano75 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks guys! Ive been talking to people and bringing it to places in nyc. I heard I can get a lot more if i get an offer from a collector. I know I didn't pay anything for it but why not try to get the most out of it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

Why not just take up tobacco, keep the lighter and stick around? It's cool that you just so happened to have a very expensive collectable, but it's irksome when people join just to try to offload their found treasure and are then never heard from again


----------



## pvitrano75 (Jan 9, 2012)

oh no.I really like this site. I been reading a while but never posted before. I am not really trying to sell the lighter here I just know nothing about it. and was thinking this is the perfect forum to ask about it is all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

pvitrano75 said:


> oh no.I really like this site. I been reading a while but never posted before. I am not really trying to sell the lighter here I just know nothing about it. and was thinking this is the perfect forum to ask about it is all.


Well in that case, come post an introduction in the New Puffer Fish section! We love having new Puffers, and the introductions help us get to know you and sparks up conversation. Also come by the chat sometime, that's the best place to get to know everyone


----------



## pvitrano75 (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok Awesome , thanks.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Working condition, $1,800 OBO

VINTAG RARE STERLING SILVER DUNHILL LIGHTER& WATCH | eBay

Working condition in gold, $4,250 OBO

DUNHILL Rare 9K Gold Watch Lighter | eBay

Working condition, good shape, $2,500

VINTAGE DUNHILL SPORT STERLING LIFT ARM WATCH LIGHTER | eBay

Working condition, good shape, $1,800 OBO

ART DECO DUNHILL PARKER BEACON CLOCK/WATCH SOLID SILVER HALL MARKED LIGHTER | eBay

As you can see, varies greatly, and they are all in better shape than your example. Don't know if you are expecting to cash in $5k, but I would run with the $2k myself without having to worry about a reputable repair.

It will take a very special buyer for a piece like this, and some documentation will attract the right people.


----------



## pvitrano75 (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome info!!. I wasn't really expecting anything, or shut say didn't know what to expect. Thanks again!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Take the $2k and run...


... to a department store, buy a wine cooler and some silica kitty litter, then place an online order for shelving from wineador, then while you're waiting for those, get online and order some nice boxes of Liga Privada, Fuente, Tatuaje, Padron, and an equivalent number of cubans.

Then dance.


----------



## pvitrano75 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thats some great advice!.... Can i throw a few nat shermans in the mix?


----------



## mr.de (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi
is the lighter still available. If you send me better pictures. From the back enamel and sides this would help. thanks Mike


----------

